# dvd burner kernel errors

## NetBSD

ok so a few weeks ago i updated my gentoo-sources and it gave me a shit load of errors on my dvd burner

```
hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command
```

switching to vanilla-sources fixed it for me but now i just did a rresh install and i get the same errors on gentoo-sources (2.6.24-gentoo-r :Cool:  and vanilla-sources (2.6.24.4)

heres some info and please tell me there is a fix.

my DMESG output

```
Linux version 2.6.24.4 (root@h4x0r) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)) #3 SMP Tue May 20 02:29:17 EST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/hda3 pci=routeirq

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F8080, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 7FFF3040, 0038 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0442): Optional field "Pm2ControlBlock" has zero address or length: 0000000000000000/1 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT 7FFF3180, 6401 (r1 NVIDIA NVDAACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7FFF96C0, 0248 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: HPET 7FFF9980, 0038 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FFF9A00, 003C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FFF9600, 007C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524175

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1630 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2313 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7111 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 513065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 33120 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515378

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 pci=routeirq

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2412.360 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ cc60000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2058044k/2097088k available (4001k kernel code, 38372k reserved, 1210k data, 248k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4827.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=2413736)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12564386

Detected 12.564 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4824.64 BogoMIPS (lpj=2412322)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000001 00000002

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000003

  groups: 00000002 00000001

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: Routing PCI interrupts for all devices because "pci=routeirq" specified

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.1[A] -> Link [APCS] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0xfec80000-0xfecbffff has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x636500-0xd1ccff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x7ffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdd00000-fddfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fda00000-fdafffff

  PREFETCH window: fd900000-fd9fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 7000-7fff

  MEM window: fd600000-fd6fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd500000-fd5fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: 6000-6fff

  MEM window: f8000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1211296074.296:1): initialized

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built May 20 2008 02:02:44) installed

Lock_Nolock (built May 20 2008 02:02:51) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:06:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie03]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[b]NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller (0x10de:0x036e rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: Maxtor 6Y080P0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/133 mode selected

hdb: tPIO > 2, assuming tPIO = 2

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO2

hdb: tPIO > 2, assuming tPIO = 2

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO2

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xa1

hdb: drive not ready for command

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: ATAPI CD-ROM drive, 0kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command[/b]

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

st: Version 20070203, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Driver 'st' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.4

osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

Driver 'osst' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

Driver 'ch' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xdc00 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xdc08 irq 20

ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.1 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc800 irq 23

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc808 irq 23

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

sysfs: duplicate filename 'pata_platform' can not be created

WARNING: at fs/sysfs/dir.c:424 sysfs_add_one()

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.24.4 #3

Call Trace:

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

kobject_add failed for pata_platform with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.24.4 #3

Call Trace:

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

 []

I2O subsystem v1.325

i2o: max drivers = 8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

116x: driver isp116x-hcd, 03 Nov 2005

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-8: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-8:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-8:1.0: 7 ports detected

usb 2-8.4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-8.4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-8.6: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-8.6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-8.7: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-8.7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver adutux

drivers/usb/misc/adutux.c: adutux adutux (see www.ontrak.net) v0.0.13

drivers/usb/misc/adutux.c: adutux is an experimental driver. Use at your own risk

usbcore: registered new interface driver appledisplay

usbcore: registered new interface driver auerswald

driver ftdi-elan built at 02:28:49 on May 20 2008

usbcore: registered new interface driver ftdi-elan

usbcore: registered new interface driver phidgetkit

usbcore: registered new interface driver phidgetmotorcontrol

usbcore: registered new interface driver phidgetservo

usbcore: registered new interface driver trancevibrator

drivers/usb/misc/trancevibrator.c: v1.1:PlayStation 2 Trance Vibrator driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver sisusb

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

i2c /dev entries driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

registered taskstats version 1

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8.4

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8.6

input: Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard as /class/input/input3

input,hiddev96: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony Saitek Eclipse Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8.6

input: Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Optical® as /class/input/input4

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Trackball Optical®] on usb-0000:00:02.0-8.7

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input7

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input8

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (37 C)

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:e0:4d:0f:3e:7e

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.1 to 64

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:04:37 PST 2008

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

Adding 1999864k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1999864k

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

hdparm

```
h4x0r spineshank # hdparm /dev/hdb     

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

h4x0r spineshank # 

h4x0r spineshank # hdparm -i /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Model=LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S, FwRev=, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=32, MultSect=?0?

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/6/0, CurSects=0, LBA=no

 IORDY=no

 PIO modes:  

 AdvancedPM=no

 * signifies the current active mode

h4x0r spineshank # 
```

i tried adding pci=routeirc to the kernel command line but still the same error. with hald running my dmesg is constantly flooded with the hdb errors.   and yes i did find others having the same issues but i didnt find the threads helpful.

----------

## NetBSD

oh btw heres my kernel config if anyone wants to look at it, it is messy tho due to me trying to figure this out and get the system running right before i clean it up

http://imnotmark.zapto.org:3030/gentoo/kernel-config

----------

## freedomeagle1967

i had the same problem , very long story short,  it was the HDD (hard drive).  it took swapping the HDD to verify.

----------

## NetBSD

 *freedomeagle1967 wrote:*   

> i had the same problem , very long story short,  it was the HDD (hard drive).  it took swapping the HDD to verify.

 

well all my drives are good, they all work in windows xp and vista, they work in debian, archlinux and netbsd. its just gentoo for some reason

----------

## freedomeagle1967

i hope you do not have hardware problem. my HDD work with winxp and ubuntu with out errors. but  any time i accessed the DVD i would get your same error only in Gentoo. i finally ran seatools off of ultimate boot CD and i found  that the temp of the drive was (like) 230 degrees. after opening the case i touched the drive and Yea i was hot. smart still has not tripped, i have moved it to a lesser machine until it dies. i think windows and other OS's were masking the error, and Gentoo does not.   peace i hope you find the solution.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## NetBSD

 *freedomeagle1967 wrote:*   

> i hope you do not have hardware problem. my HDD work with winxp and ubuntu with out errors. but  any time i accessed the DVD i would get your same error only in Gentoo. i finally ran seatools off of ultimate boot CD and i found  that the temp of the drive was (like) 230 degrees. after opening the case i touched the drive and Yea i was hot. smart still has not tripped, i have moved it to a lesser machine until it dies. i think windows and other OS's were masking the error, and Gentoo does not.   peace i hope you find the solution. 

 

it isnt the same as you had, i keep a close eye on my temps and hardware, like i said its just the newer kernels, maybe im just missing something really stupid. but the hdd temps are aropund 28 to 30C and ive check it with a laser.  maybe ill try an older kernel till i find a fix

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I get the exact same error (a zillion times) for my Plextor DVD burner in dmesg during boot.  The drive functions perfectly though.  The kernel is probably doing something stupid, like scanning for media during boot up.  I disabled hal polling of the drive because of it flooding the system log with the error messages.

```
hal-disable-polling --device /dev/hdb
```

That will stop it but, of course, hal will no longer automatically see it when you insert media.  I prefer to mount stuff manually anyway though.

(Props to PaulBredbury for originally providing the work around)

----------

## NetBSD

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> I get the exact same error (a zillion times) for my Plextor DVD burner in dmesg during boot.  The drive functions perfectly though.  The kernel is probably doing something stupid, like scanning for media during boot up.  I disabled hal polling of the drive because of it flooding the system log with the error messages.
> 
> ```
> hal-disable-polling --device /dev/hdb
> ```
> ...

 

wish my drive still worked :/  the damn thing locks up the system when mounting any type of media

----------

## piewie

You should try the libata driver for your ide chipset.

----------

## honeymak

i m having the same problem here

whenever i put a cd/dvd in my drive

my system hang

i try to leave the cd in my drive and reboot

the system hangs at kernel booting stage (not getting in the runlevel 3 yet)

i guess it's some how kernel related

it's working fine when i was using 2.6.23 kernel (same set of utils: udev, hald, dbus, coreutils booting 2 kernels)

i m now using 2.6.24

i guess if i use 2.6.25 it maybe working........em.......src out of sync?

i use gentoo-sources  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I just corrected a similar issue with my IDE Plextor DVD burner.  Turns out, I needed to include "generic/default IDE chipset support" and "Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support" in addition to the driver for my specific IDE controller chipset (VIA82CXXX chipset support in my case).  You might try enabling those two settings in your kernel and see if it helps.

You might also try toggling the "Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default" setting as it's help description seems to apply to this error message.

Edit: I was also able to re-enable hal for my cd/dvd drives as it was this error that was flooding my logs.

----------

## honeymak

i use genkernel to generate my kernel without menuconfig.......em......i used --oldconfig

em......so the option changed in new kernel config?

i will try to look for them.....thx  :Embarassed: 

----------

## honeymak

i chk both options enabled but still having problem

T.T  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

> You might also try toggling the "Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default" setting as it's help description seems to apply to this error message.

 

Did you try that too?

----------

## mv

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

>  *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   You might also try toggling the "Use multiple sector mode for Programmed Input/Output by default" setting as it's help description seems to apply to this error message. 
> 
> Did you try that too?

 

I doubt that it will help, because the description mentions the error in connection with "set_multmode" not in connection with "status error/unknown opcode".

I am also getting the same error for quite a while (probably since some recent kernel/udev update, I cannot reproduce since when, but the effect for me is slightly different:

It hangs during booting with "waiting for uevents to be processed" (yes, I use baselayout-2/openrc) for minutes, even with rc_coldplug=no and then the corresponding device does not appear in /dev (although the kernel recognizes the drive in the beginning). It is certainly a software problem and not a hardware problem, because the tray won't open after the above booting stage is reached but opens before: So I conclude that somehow some broken command is sent to the drive.

I retried with practically all reasonable drivers enabled in the ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL section and later in addition all in the Serial ATA section, so far without any success.

----------

## honeymak

but the strange thing is i can live with my cdrom happily inside my virtualbox with win2k as guest.......  :Embarassed: 

----------

## NetBSD

well go figure, im back on vanilla-sources and its working fine again, but if i boot up my gentoo sources it gives me the errors again.  now im afraid to update kernel because it might do it again.  hopefully someone finds a perm fix for this shit...

gentoo-sources: linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r6  (errors with dvd burner)

vanilla-sources: linux-2.6.25.9 (works perfect)

uname -a: Linux h4x0r 2.6.25.9 #1 SMP Mon Jul 7 02:39:57 EDT 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

oh and hdparm still shows the same info as when the drive didnt work

```

h4x0r spineshank # hdparm /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

h4x0r spineshank # hdparm -i /dev/hdb

/dev/hdb:

 Model=LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S, FwRev=PS09, SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=0kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 sdma? mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4 

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

h4x0r spineshank # 

```

----------

